# Volk me up!!



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, after a long period of **** taking about my three spokes, and an even longer wait, my TE37s have finally arrived, and made their way onto the car.  

It took a while for the tyre fitters to squeeze the tyres on, and I wasn't put at ease by the way they ummed and ahhed when they found they were 9.5 inches wide. I guess they are more used to fitting big diameter but tiny width tyres, destined for Saxos and Peugeots etc.

Anyway, without further ado, (hopefully Photobucket will work ok, its being a bit slow at the moment)..........

Front bit









Back bit









Side bit









265 30 19 Yokohama AVS Sport, no scrubbing at all, 'ave it!









Getting a bit arty









Close up









I am pleased to announce that the ride seems to be fine, certainly no worse than the 18s on the car before, (235 40 18). It doesn't want to tramline straight into the nearest ditch, but I do try to avoid potholes more now.  

Rims are TE37s, silver finish, (costs more than bronze  ), 19x9.5, offset +22. Tyres 265 30 19. They go on fine, but I don't reckon they could go out anymore without scrubbing. Full lock is no prob, thankfully.

Ta to those that advised me on tyres recently. Was gonna go for Goodyear F1s, but they seem to be out of stock everywhere. I like the tread pattern of the Yokos, and at £200 a corner are not outlandishly expensive, (although I didn't tell the missus the cost  ).

Gonna have to change the avatar soon.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

pictures dont work mate lol, i can host for u, send email to 

harry blackbrun @ gmail .com

take out spaces ^

if u need


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

sorry they work now?!?!?


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Absoluty gorgoues mate


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah, stupid gay photobucket is being a bit wierd. Have to keep refreshing page. Dumb internet.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

third post lucky, lovely pics!! love the arty one, was the little bonnet vent standard, have you got any plans of changing it, and was the bay side blue colour standard?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Simply Stunning mate :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

tim b said:


> Yeah, stupid gay photobucket is being a bit wierd. Have to keep refreshing page. Dumb internet.


They are having problems this evening


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Photobucket seems to be particularly poop at the moment. I'm gonna e-mail you the pics now johnnyTightlips if thats ok. Hosting would be very much appreciated.

The bonnet vent was put on by previous owner, seems to be a bit neater than taking the headlamp out. Colour was grey, but is now Lamborghini Candy Apple Blue Metallic. Very similar to Bayside, but more metallic, again courtesy of the previous owner.

Can't afford to change anything else at the moment. I am now so well in debt thanks to the car, I'm gonna have to stop spending for a bit.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

They are sodding HUGE !!!!!

I do love that wheel though ... and I believe they look best in the silver.

That last photo is my fave.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Mmmm very nice


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Stunning Tim*

More impressive is the rest of the car!!.
I do love blue 32's   
Photos like that should be in a calendar somewhere


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Is there no arch lining in those front arches ?


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

my fave wheels  very very nice


and about the saxo's and pug's,not all of us go for the biggest wheels/show/bling look.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Looking good dude. They suit the car very well.

Mine go on next week after sitting in my garage for four months


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

i would have only hosted through photobucket, sorry


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Cheers for all the compliments. 

I'm just waiting for the flaming to come for putting 19s on an R32, after most people I spoke to strongly recommended against it.  

Daz - The arch lining is still in there, but there's not much gap between the tyre and liner at certain steering angles. Surprisingly though, the overall diameter is very close to the original fitment, its just the width that is significantly greater. Still, they go round and round without making scrapy noises, so I'm happy.

stew-s - No disrespect intended to Saxo owners there at all. I actually own a mint Pug 205 1.9 GTI, (1989 pre-cat model, so 130bhp  ), which I use to cane about in. Running on the standard 15 inch GTI rims, and the handling is bang on. I have no intention of slamming it on 20 inch spinners.  , but fair play to those who do. 


Here's one more pic of the side. I keep trying to convince myself that 18s would have looked too small, but the 19s are a bit on the large side. Gonna have to be very careful doing parallel parking next to kerbs now.


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

205= cracking car. hot hatch definition.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very, very nice. 

Luv the color and the wheels go well with the car. Clear indicators make all the difference - looks very clean. I don't think there are many 32's running around with 19's either. :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Seems hipogtr has set an unstoppable trend here

Those wheels look absolutey huge on the 32!! I've never seen a 32 with 19s...looks sweet as though! But looks like a good portion of the arch lining has been removed. No wonder there is no rubbibng


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

It's so gorgeous!! You must be one very happy, lucky man.  

~Manuel~


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

can´t see anything. pics dont work for me


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Photobucket seems to have totally died now.  

Is there anybody that could host the pictures elsewhere for me please. I have six or seven, each 103k maximum.

I was really looking forward to putting the pics up, and now dumb photobucket has let me down. Bum bum bum.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

19's! You bloody chav! 

Pics dont work for me either, would cool to see it in all of its BLING glory.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Dangit I wanna see!

Piccies no workie...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I will host them for you if you like.

Ant.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

photobucket has been down for the better part of the day, but it seems to be working OK now, at least for me. Still can't see your pics though


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

i can host it too if u want. they said its 99% up time, hehehe.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Can't see them either


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok, cool, what address do I have to sent the pics to for hosting. There are 7, each 103k, total size of e-mail is about 750kb.

I'm at work at the mo, so can send them at about 4:30pm (UK time) when I get home. Thanks very much.

Tim (bling bling 19s) b


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

[email protected] for the pictures.



tim b said:


> Ok, cool, what address do I have to sent the pics to for hosting. There are 7, each 103k, total size of e-mail is about 750kb.
> 
> I'm at work at the mo, so can send them at about 4:30pm (UK time) when I get home. Thanks very much.
> 
> Tim (bling bling 19s) b


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Can't get the images to work, will e-mail them now to ajflemming. Thanks.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

F L E M I N G

NOT

FLEMMING


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Very Bling but the car really does look fantastic now I must say.
































































Pictures are taken in Milford on sea/tadiford gap if I am not mistaken.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Fantastic, thanks very much for sorting that out for me. Very much appreciated.  I owe you a pint.

Do I win a prize for taking until page 3 of a gallery thread before any pictures are visible.  Sorry everybody, (I blame dumb Photobucket).

Also, yep, very astute, Milford on Sea and Tadiford Gap, (you must have recognised the cows  ). Sorry about mis-spelling the name, was in a hurry and getting excited about the pics getting done.

The missus took the arty shots, so I better not take the credit for those.  

Ok, now the flaming about 19s on an R32 can begin in earnest  .............


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Dude  

I don't like them  

They look way too big. Wheels themselves are spanking gorgeous, but if you want them to look good you're going to need one hell of a bodykit to compete with / complement them. The Do Luck kit on Knight's car looks good with his 18s.

How does the car handle with them?


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

I know what you mean.  In the second pic it does look a bit photoshopped, like someone got the normal size wheels and resized them 20% bigger than they should be.

It does look ok in real life, (in my opinion), but maybe it could do with being lowered more.  Maybe I should have listened to Shin, Abbey, and Sterte Garage etc in the beginning.  , and gone for 17s.

Oh well, its done now, and they have to be better than those three spokes I had on previously, (I had some pics up a while ago when I changed them from gold  to black).

On the plus side, handling is no different to the 18s I had on the car before. Ride is a bit crashy, (but it always has been, its not standard suspension), but there is no ridiculous tramlining or pulling etc. I have not driven a standard R32 though to be honest, but I truly think they are absolutely fine from a handling point of view, although it would be nice if the roads were smoother.

Also there's no scrubbing, and I can get full lock with loads of room to spare. The overall tyre diameter is within about 2% of the original R32 tyres, according to an online tyre size calculator thing, so its just the tyre sidewall that has shrunk, and that alloy that has grown, (sort of). Oh yeah, and they are a bit wider too.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Pikey - Knight doesn't have the Do-Luck kit. His front bumper is Abflug, no-one has worked out what side skirts he has yet. Only Do-Luck part he has is the wheels.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Tim,

The wheels look fine one your car.
It will be better looking with lowering the car a little bit more.

Regards,

Shin


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

go to say o like it, but the only thing that looks out of pl;ace now is the bonnet vent as the car looks smooth and that looks as if it was an after thought. other wise it looks blody good, just need to lower it a little

K


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I think it looks great Tim. I would be well chuffed (as long as I had a set of 17's when I actually wanted to drive it) ;D  joking aside, I dont think it needs lowering, with the nice colour, indicators and wheels, it is one of the nicest looking R32's I have seen.

Ant.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Ant,

I just personally prefer lower car. 
No offence at all.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Tim - at the end of the day mate, as long as you like the look and feel of the car, then that is all that matters. It's your car and you have to drive it.

Personally, I think it looks good. The only thing that I wouldn't have on it is the bonnet vent ... but again, that's just my opinion.

People will like and dislike different things on different cars ... it's what you want to do with your car that matters.

Enjoy it mate.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Shin said:


> Hi Ant,
> 
> I just personally prefer lower car.
> No offence at all.


No offence taken


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Looks good Tim 
I happen to think it would slightly better if it was lowered a little, but otherwise very BLING


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Daz said:


> Pikey - Knight doesn't have the Do-Luck kit. His front bumper is Abflug, no-one has worked out what side skirts he has yet. Only Do-Luck part he has is the wheels.


Oh right, I stand corrected  

Whatever it is it looks good, and suits the big wheels he has.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Agreed - Ged's wheels do match the lines of his car very well.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments. I'm glad that no-one has said its sacriledge to put 19s on a 32. They look a bit bigger than I thought they would, but the 18s I had before seemed quite small.  

Anyway, even better than that, I now have my own website which the IT man at work set up for me, (I am very internet illiterate). I put some current and previous pics of the car, so you can decide if its looks better or worse now I have thrown several years worth of holiday fund at it, (as the missus keeps reminding me  ).

I almost prefer the look of the black three spokes, but maybe it was the camera angle making them look good.

Right, if this works it'll be a miracle.........

http://www.skyline.greatnow.com

I used Dreamweaver to put the pics on myself just now, which I was well chuffed with, I normally struggle with text messages. I think there is some sort of daily download limit or something, but it was free.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

It works mate  

Give me a few days - they might grow on me


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

tim what you done with ya old wheels


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Old wheels are stacked up in the garage, looking all sad and dejected now they are not attached to a Skyline anymore.

I'm a bit gutted 'cos it took me ages to change them from gold to black, and now I've replaced them anyway.

I guess they could be put up for sale, might make good track wheels with all that space for brake cooling.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

oh oh how much(keeping im mind im a v.poor man tyring to build a decent r32)

K


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

You're poor??, do you know how much those TE37s cost me!!!     

Probably best if I take a piccy of them, cos the finish on them is very good, took me ages it did. You can maybe decide better then, cos its hard to see in the piccys, and it'll be easier to get an idea of value.

I can e-mail it through, or we can wait for photobucket to get its a$$ into gear. Its online piccy hosting is down at the moment.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

dont worry about pics how much you want to skin me for them

K


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Errr, umm, haven't thought about price yet. Not sure what the going rate is, but does £350 seem the right ballpark. If not I am open to offers I guess, I am not really sure what they are worth, but they must be worth more than peanuts 'cos they are in good condition. 

Rims are Top Secret Deep Dish 3 Spokes, black spokes with polished rim. 18x8 inch, offset is, errr, the one for an R32  

Rear tyres are nearly new Avon ZZ1 / ZZ3, 235 40 18, with tons of tread.

Front tyres are well used Pirelli P7000, 235 40 18, gonna want replacing soonish.

Can get piccys sorted if necessary.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

right m8 call it 250 and we'r sorted as youll have to post them and that wont be cheap

K


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

GTR-NUTTER - If we called it £250, I think only one of us would be sorted, and it wouldn't be me.  I'd like to see more than £300, and you're right, getting them the length of the country won't be cheap.  

Ant - Cheers for the positive coments. If there was one person I thought I'd get it in the neck from about the 19s, I thought it'd be you.  It honestly isn't totally undriveable, but rapid progress is dictated a little by how smooth the road is now.  If I'm in the area I'll try to drop by and you can see if its as bad as you think.   

Daz - Cheers for your very sensible comments. You are definitely right, I need to stop trying to please all of the people all of the time, and just enjoy the car. I think I've got it to the stage I want it now, so I'm happy, and I guess that's what counts. 


Anybody seen my amazing first attempt at a website yet. Whaddya reckon, car better now or worse? Hopefully I haven't over-blinged it, that wasn't the intention.


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

any idea on the weight of the wheel/tyre? compared to your old ones?


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

lol tim, find out for me how much it would cost to post it to Fife and pm me and well take it from there

K


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Well it is total sacriledge Tim, but it still looks nice!   

Ant.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great choice in wheels - particularly like the colour.   

Cya O!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Ant,

you know my feelings about wheels sizes.........on 32,s.
just brought some new ones for my 32 brought 9 x 17 CE28N in bronze......


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Very nice mate. Those CE28N's look really good. Going on the Vspec are they.

Ant.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

nah on glens old 32 ,v-spec going back to standard.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mark - there appeared to be a lot missing on your other 32 when I was having a nose on Saturday .....


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

yeah it used as the borrowing parts car..........doh...but i do have a lovely pile of parts ready to be built into a fairly fast road car...T67,s , steel billet crank........to name a few parts........


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

LOL !!! We said it's probably being used to borrow bits from !! 

I could borrow the turbo's, cams, injectors .... <whistles> ...


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

well matched choice mate!!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

a little big, and a little high  but a big improvement on the 3 spokes  I wouldnt choose 19's, but hehe... 19's... just greedy!! lol!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

But bigger is always better isn't it?  

While I was investigating the price list, (and my credit card limit  ), I found that 18s only cost a little bit more than the 17s, and then looking even further the 19s were only a little bit more than the 18s.  Pity I forgot to price up tyres at that stage.  

You know how it goes, it would have been rude not to  

Gonna look into the lowering issue. (Will work for coilovers  )


----------

